
XKeyscore sourcecode published - phit_
https://twitter.com/ioerror/status/484730180758671360
======
zimbatm
It's a single C++ file containing some matching rules to identify tor users.
From the article it's not very clear where they got the source from and if
they have the rest of the program (although they show some other screenshots).

It would be interesting to see where the data is transmitted to from the
monitoring nodes.

~~~
mukyu
It certainly is not a c++ file, but it does include a very small portion that
seems to be c++, and it does not look like any language I've ever seen.

It is probably a DSL.

e: """XKeyscore provides a modular architecture in which tens of thousands of
small computer programs, or rules, written in XKeyscore's specialized
programming languages called Genesis and XKScript as well as general-purpose
languages such as C++ and Python,"""

well that answers that

